# Rabbits eating carefresh bedding.. =[



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Oct 7, 2008)

hey peeps..

I've bought carefresh for my bunnies bcuz they now live inside.. but the bunnies are eating yes eating their carefresh.. the noes i have and the only on i can get is the one with lavender/rose buds... its called Katee soft bedding or osmething 

and stupidly on the packet it says "animal consumption of this bedding should be avoid" errrrgh i cant stop them eating it! im really concered.. please help me. thank you.

Prisca [ox]


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 7, 2008)

is the bedding in a litter box or a bottom of the cage? If it is in a litter pan you can always get those craft screens to put over it, this would hopefully deter the eating of the bedding. I would be worried with regular concumption of it but even more with the scented stuff.


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 7, 2008)

This is what you are using, right?...
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753648


Ugh, why Kaytee (horrible company) would create a bedding that is flavored to what a rabbit or another small animal would like to eat....is beyond me.

Definitely change the litter. Use Yesterday's News (the cat litter type, same thing and cheaper) or use a wood pellet bedding.


----------



## Hayley411 (Oct 7, 2008)

Do you put the bedding on the bottom of the cage or only in the litterbox? If you put it only in the bottom of the cage, you can just get rid of it. You don't have to have bedding in the bottomof thecage. Ifithas solid floors and the rabbits are litterbox trained, Just the plastic is fine. I would also recomend getting a screen for the litterbox, if thats where the beddding is. I hope this makes sense.

I would definatly gid rid of the sented stuff.

~Hayley


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Oct 7, 2008)

hey thank you soo much for the replies.

1. i use it for their litter box
2. Its the only brand i can get..
3. Craft screen! great! -note to self: buy a craft screen- i have been trying to find something that will seperate the bunnies from the bedding,poos,pees but no such luck.. and they are litter trained.
oh and whats yesterday's new? is that like newspaper or? 
because i ws using newspapaer but it just smells too bad so we got well the bedding things. i've been trying to find urm the pelleted ones but i dnt even think they sell them in NZ.

Thank you.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Oct 7, 2008)

Would it help if i got htis?
cuz i saw them in teh stores. they're more expensive but if its better its worth a try!

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753298&keepsr=0

I found in it that urmm site undergun fire showed me.. 

inkbouce:


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't think that "critter litter" is meant for bunnies, more for hamsters, rats, mice, etc. I use wood stove pellets, which are kiln-dried pine sawdust compressed into pellets. They're really cheap, and also safe (because they're kiln dried). They're way cheaper than carefresh and yesterdays' news, etc. It's about $4 for 40lbs here. I get them at a pet store (used for horse stalls as well) but you're more likely to find them at a hardware store. There is a brand found in the UK and Canada (I think) called Woody Pet that is the same thing. 

Yesterday's News is pellets made of recycled newspaper. However, I do think a craft screen is probably best. They also make litterboxes that come with a grate. It's ok for them to have a grate in the litterbox unless they spend a lot of time in there. We don't recommend wire-bottom cages because they can hurt the feet from standing on them for a long time, but just in the litterbox is fine, and should keep them from eating it. My bf's bunny Benjamin used to eat Yesterday's news so we got him the litterboxes with the grates and it worked great (lol).


----------



## Becca (Oct 7, 2008)

Also t good think about a craft screen is so that they can't kick out the litter and poops!


----------



## Hayley411 (Oct 7, 2008)

You could get a scatterless litterbox, it's what I have and I love it. the wire that goes over the top keeps them away from the litter and thier poo/ wee. Although it is kind of expensive (I bought the $15.00 one) it is well worth it. Here is the link:

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752717

~Hayley


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 7, 2008)

Hayley just linked to the litterbox I was thinking of!


----------



## RexyRex (Oct 7, 2008)

Mine sometimes ate the Carefresh too so I switched them to Equine Fresh and they've left that alone. Equine Fresh is MUCH cheaper too.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Oct 7, 2008)

ooh i made a thing with two NIC grids and stuck it on top of their llitter box and then i tied it to their NIC cage so that they cant throw it around BUUUUUT they wnt go poo in it :grumpy:

Prisca inkbouce:


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Oct 8, 2008)

DONE 

I bought a tray that has holes in the bottom and then stuck it on top of the kitty tray then stuck that to the nic cage so that the buns cant throw it and then eat the litter aaahh wonderfull, best thing too the new tray costed me 2$ ( two dollar shop man lol)

thanks for your help everyone. i mite still need ur help if this dsnt work though..

Prisca inkbouce:


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 8, 2008)

yay! glad to hear you got a cheap solution! I have to ask, what is a $2 store? Everything is $2? That is strange to me b/c we have dollar stores where everything is $1, and i don't know if a $2 store would fly here!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 8, 2008)

Petsmart does sell Yesterday's News u were just looking in the wrong section. I switched to yesterdays news as it's less messy then wood shavings.

http://www.petsmart.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=2845025&f=Taxonomy%2FPET%2F2845025&fbc=1&fbn=Taxonomy%7CLitter


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Oct 9, 2008)

I reeeeeealy ish they sell yesterday's news in NZ i have only seen
Kaytee soft bedding in rose, lavender and no smell
Critter's litter ( teh crystal balls )
and wood shavings thats alll =[

thanks for all your helps i'll post a photo of the litter tray see hta you guys think =]


Prisca inkbouce:


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 9, 2008)

If you can find aspen shavings, they're ok. None of those beddings are safe to eat, though. Unfortunately there really is no bedding that is safe to eat. I don't like the kaytee soft-sorbent for bunnies--they seem to track it everywhere! but with a grid, that wouldn't be a problem


----------

